# Bought A 1935 South Bend 9C 9" x 48"



## Giovanni (Jan 1, 2015)

Just bought this 1935 Model 9C.
A reproduction 1939 South Bend 9" manual was included in the purchase, along with an added smaller chuck (doesn't look like a South Bend product) and cutting tools. The ways are decent and usable, as well as the other parts. It belonged to the seller's grandfather and was seldom used.
I paid $400.00. That included some disassembly and loading into my truck, by the seller.
I would like to replace the wood plank, under the lathe, and metal shelf under the pulley frame, with a butcher block counter top.
A 24" x 60" butcher block top should do the conversion.The carriage traveller wheel is a little wobbly. Anyone one know the symptom and repairs?


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 1, 2015)

The South Bend lathes are nice machines. Congratulations, I think you will enjoy using it.


Mark Frazier


----------



## Giovanni (Jan 1, 2015)

mark_f said:


> The South Bend lathes are nice machines. Congratulations, I think you will enjoy using it.
> 
> 
> Mark Frazier




Thanks!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 1, 2015)

Giovanni said:


> Just bought this 1935 Model 9C.
> .The carriage traveller wheel is a little wobbly. Anyone one know the symptom and repairs?



the apron drive slop could be a combination of the shaft and bore being worn.

you may have to remove the apron and disassemble to see what the problem is.
there are still parts around for the old machines from time to time.
good luck!
mike)


----------



## Giovanni (Jan 1, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> the apron drive slop could be a combination of the shaft and bore being worn.
> 
> you may have to remove the apron and disassemble to see what the problem is.
> there are still parts around for the old machines from time to time.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice machine!  Looking forward to seeing you getting it up and running.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lugnard (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice looking lathe! I kinda like the look of the bench setup that it has. The legs are very cool. Somebody put some work in those. You could add to the depth of the top if you just needed more room for tools while working. Looks like some very nice flaking on the ways! Did you get the change gears with it?

Inspecting the apron for the loose handle will give you a chance to look at the half-nuts. Very good purchase.

Harry


----------



## janvanruth (Jan 4, 2015)

Before using it i would take it apart and clean and inspect it.
The hand carriage wheel wobbling is a sign of heavy use or neglected oiling.
So check out the spindle bearings and wicks.


----------



## Giovanni (Jan 6, 2015)

lugnard said:


> Nice looking lathe! I kinda like the look of the bench setup that it has. The legs are very cool. Somebody put some work in those. You could add to the depth of the top if you just needed more room for tools while working. Looks like some very nice flaking on the ways! Did you get the change gears with it?
> 
> Inspecting the apron for the loose handle will give you a chance to look at the half-nuts. Very good purchase.
> 
> Harry



I need change gears.
thanks!


----------



## Giovanni (Jan 6, 2015)

janvanruth said:


> Before using it i would take it apart and clean and inspect it.
> The hand carriage wheel wobbling is a sign of heavy use or neglected oiling.
> So check out the spindle bearings and wicks.



Good advice.
thanks!


----------



## Warrenator (Jan 8, 2015)

I just brought home the same lathe (9 C) except mine is not in as good shape and I paid $100 more!  Good job.  By the way, i bought mine for parts pretty much so if you need anything send me a PM I haven't gotten into everything but I will have an apron and change gears if you need them.  Warren


----------



## Giovanni (Jan 8, 2015)

Warrenator said:


> I just brought home the same lathe (9 C) except mine is not in as good shape and I paid $100 more!  Good job.  By the way, i bought mine for parts pretty much so if you need anything send me a PM I haven't gotten into everything but I will have an apron and change gears if you need them.  Warren



I could use the change gears.
Please post some photos of the parts.


----------



## Warrenator (Jan 8, 2015)

Giovanni said:


> I could use the change gears.
> Please post some photos of the parts.



Hi Giovanni, I am away from the shop for a few days, will post a few pics next week.  I don't even know which gears, if it is complete, etc, i brought the lathe home and went to work.    Warren


----------



## Giovanni (Jan 8, 2015)

Warrenator said:


> Hi Giovanni, I am away from the shop for a few days, will post a few pics next week.  I don't even know which gears, if it is complete, etc, i brought the lathe home and went to work.    Warren



Thanks!


----------



## Warrenator (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Giovanni,  I cleaned the grease off the stack of change gears.  I assume these originally came with my parts lathe, it was disassembled and we don't know where everything came from so who knows.  These are from a 1947 vintage 9" model C south bend, serial 8989NCR8.  There are 11 single gears, 9/16" hole with keyway, 3/8" thick.  One each of 16, 24, 32,36, 40, 44, 46, 48, 54, 60, 80.  There are 2 double gears with idler bushing 54X18 and 72 X 18, and one single gear with the thick area to take up space on the banjo for an idler bushing, 80 teeth.  The gears look to be in pretty nice shape, no missing teeth, not worn.    I have a lot of other pieces for this lathe that I won't be needing, apron, cross slides, etc, let me know if you need anything else.   PM me if you these parts would work out for you, I don't know if the prewar lathes like yours had different size gears than the post war lathes.  Warren


----------



## Giovanni (Jan 13, 2015)

Warren,
thanks!
Please PM the price.
I'm interested in the saddle and any other parts, too.
I will forward my contact info, with PM.


----------



## Giovanni (Jan 13, 2015)

What is the method for removing the apron?


----------



## Warrenator (Jan 14, 2015)

The apron is held on to the saddle with two large screws.....  they are at either side of the saddle top, in front.  See pics.   Also, open the half nut lever and the apron comes right off.








The saddle has a clamp at the front, held on by one square bolt, then another two bolts on the back side underneath (1/2" hex wrench.)

Remove those and the saddle just lifts off.


----------



## Giovanni (Jan 14, 2015)

Warrenator said:


> The apron is held on to the saddle with two large screws.....  they are at either side of the saddle top, in front.  See pics.   Also, open the half nut lever and the apron comes right off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92513
> ...



Thanks!
Looks easy.


----------



## janvanruth (Jan 15, 2015)

Giovanni said:


> Thanks!
> Looks easy.



it is not that easy!!!!!!!
you will have to slide the apron off towards the tailstock
so the leadscrew holding bracket at the tailstock side must be taken off also

first losen bracket
support apron with block of wood
then loosen screws 
slide off apron

if you dont support the apron you will be a hand short
might bend the leadscrew if the apron falls


----------



## Warrenator (Jan 17, 2015)

On a c model, plain apron like the 9C shown, i did not have to remove the  leadscrew support bearing on the end.  I am sure you are right though, if this were the more complicated b or a model apron with the clutch assembly it would have to slide off the end.   Thanks for the warning.   Warren


----------

